# Look how absolutely fucking beautiful this is



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Moonglow

Where is this at?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> Where is this at?


I almost posted that question in the OP above the photo.  I have no idea.  It must be somewhere out west.


----------



## Moonglow

When I would work in southern Fayetteville and look out at the Boston mountains, I sensed nature calling me be with her...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> When I would work in southern Fayetteville and look out at the Boston mountains, I sensed nature calling me be with her...


Brother I think she's calling that out to us all.  Sometimes I wish I would get fired so I'd have an excuse to run off to the hills.


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I would work in southern Fayetteville and look out at the Boston mountains, I sensed nature calling me be with her...
> 
> 
> 
> Brother I think she's calling that out to us all.  Sometimes I wish I would get fired so I'd have an excuse to run off to the hills.
Click to expand...

I did move to the hills, just not far enough.....


----------



## Mr. H.

Somebody got their feet wet, taking that photo.


----------



## Iceweasel

Nice shot but would have been better if they shaded the lens to cut out the flare. Also a bit too much bump up in color intensity in the post processing.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I took this from my back porch.


----------



## Moonglow

Iceweasel said:


> Nice shot but would have been better if they shaded the lens to cut out the flare. Also a bit too much bump up in color intensity in the post processing.


to cut out the refraction, but look at the last two Start Trek movies, glare city...They are getting a new director just because of that glare he did not avoid..


----------



## Aktas

Beautiful


----------



## miketx

Brazos river, Texas, 10-2011. Palo Pinto county.


----------



## Camp

Coloradomtnman said:


> I took this from my back porch.


Well, it's from your state and not far from you if you live in Denver.  Pike National Forest, Rampart Reservoir River. Been a long time, but I toured that area on motorcylce for a few weeks one summer. I think I visited the old WWII 10th Mountain Div. training base and Memorial way up in the mountains on a gravel road pass.


----------



## strollingbones

Moonglow said:


> Where is this at?



seems to be behind the preposition........where is this...is all that was needed.....


----------



## miketx

I think all grammar Nazis should be banned forever. From the whole planet! That's "where it's at!"


----------



## strollingbones

i will add to you the list of those against self improvement lol


----------



## miketx

strollingbones said:


> i will add to you the list of those against self improvement lol




To the moon.....


----------



## strollingbones

if you only knew lol


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Camp said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took this from my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's from your state and not far from you if you live in Denver.  Pike National Forest, Rampart Reservoir River. Been a long time, but I toured that area on motorcylce for a few weeks one summer. I think I visited the old WWII 10th Mountain Div. training base and Memorial way up in the mountains on a gravel road pass.
Click to expand...


San Isabel National Forest between Leadville and Minturn is where the old 10th Mountain training base and memorial are located.  My best friend manages the 10th Mountain hut system and I've helped him shovel snow at the memorial when the original members get together for reunions, those that are left.  I've met some of them.  Tough sonsabitches. They still ski and put away some whiskey.


----------



## Camp

Coloradomtnman said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took this from my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's from your state and not far from you if you live in Denver.  Pike National Forest, Rampart Reservoir River. Been a long time, but I toured that area on motorcylce for a few weeks one summer. I think I visited the old WWII 10th Mountain Div. training base and Memorial way up in the mountains on a gravel road pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Isabel National Forest between Leadville and Minturn is where the old 10th Mountain training base and memorial are located.  My best friend manages the 10th Mountain hut system and I've helped him shovel snow at the memorial when the original members get together for reunions, those that are left.  I've met some of them.  Tough sonsabitches. They still ski and put away some whiskey.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I bought a beautiful hand-crafted silver spread eagle six-inch tall decoration in that little town. The road turned into gravel as you entered the trees headed to Leadville. Is that road still gravel or did they pave it? I believe my pilgrimage was about 25 years ago.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Camp said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took this from my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's from your state and not far from you if you live in Denver.  Pike National Forest, Rampart Reservoir River. Been a long time, but I toured that area on motorcylce for a few weeks one summer. I think I visited the old WWII 10th Mountain Div. training base and Memorial way up in the mountains on a gravel road pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Isabel National Forest between Leadville and Minturn is where the old 10th Mountain training base and memorial are located.  My best friend manages the 10th Mountain hut system and I've helped him shovel snow at the memorial when the original members get together for reunions, those that are left.  I've met some of them.  Tough sonsabitches. They still ski and put away some whiskey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I bought a beautiful hand-crafted silver spread eagle six-inch tall decoration in that little town. The road turned into gravel as you entered the trees headed to Leadville. Is that road still gravel or did they pave it? I believe my pilgrimage was about 25 years ago.
Click to expand...


Nope, it's paved now and is a national scenic byway.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The picture itself is beautiful, but what it represents is not.  

Anyone else notice that the river used to be a lot deeper?  That is a picture of a drought in progress.


----------

